# Turbine Spray Systems



## Dan 96GW (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, this is my second post to the forum. I just found this site and was reading it for a little while and thought you guys might be able to help me.
I looking to get into spraying and have my sights on a SprayFine HVLP paint system.

At first, I'll use it on the under side of my truck. I thought that it may also be good to use on the out side of my house and maybe even doing some of the rooms in the house. I like the turbine hvlp idea because of the low fog or over spray but then again I have no experience with spray guns.

Do you guys think going with a turbine hvlp system is a good idea and what do you think of the SprayFine A301?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldnt waste money on a 3 stage if you have big plans for a variety of uses. In fact, knowing what I know now, I wouldn't consider anything other than the best, most capacity unit you can find. I've used several 4 stage units and they do work great for smaller projects but mostly with solvent based coatings. I would really look further into a $499 unit vs a $1,499 before you waste $500 on something you will have very limited use with.

Also use a CapSpray 10,000 air assisted unit. I would take my 4 stage CapSpray 9100 over the 10,000 any day. The 10,000 cant keep up, constantly wait on the compressor. At least the 9100 will keep going as long as you have paint in the cup.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hvlp in general are over blown, after paying over a thousand for one that my airless beat the pants off all the time I got rid of it. Big waste of money, and didn't do as good of a job as a good airless for any project.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Hvlp in general are over blown, after paying over a thousand for one that my airless beat the pants off all the time I got rid of it. Big waste of money, and didn't do as good of a job as a good airless for any project.


I agree 100%. I have a Titan and Greco HVLP, and haven't used either one in ten years......


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

HVLP: Great for furniture, spray stains, and a few other uses. used to have a few more uses, but the cordless airless sprayers will probably rule now in that area.


Airless: Everything else.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

seriously. Why do you want to use it to paint the underside of your truck? On second thought, it doesn't matter. 

As per the thought of using a HVLP on a house, I definitely think that is a great idea. I would buy two of them and use one in each hand. I would get some six stages because bigger = mo' betta. 

JK. I would hire a painter if I were you, because if you don't know what rig to use in basic applications, you must have missed the point that this is a "professional" painting forum.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Dan, are you a professional painting contractor? It does not sound like it from your posts so far. If you want an HVLP for personal use, great. Go ahead and get one. If you are a home owner that like to do small projects and crafts, it would probably be great.

If you are a painting contractor, unless you specialize in certain areas, an HVLP should probably be the 2nd or 3rd piece of spray equipment to add to the arsenal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with Dean THe only thing I use mine for is one's and two of some thing like doors. And if I can buy it in a quart. If I have to buy by the gallon on to the airless pump I go.
David


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Hvlp in general are over blown, after paying over a thousand for one that my airless beat the pants off all the time I got rid of it. Big waste of money, and didn't do as good of a job as a good airless for any project.


No Joke! I remember going from brush and roll to HVLP to fine finish airless. Seriously, you can do some amazing finishes with FF tips and paints of today. Its funny when I am working with some of these paint contractors and I'll pull out my little Tradeworks 150 to shoot the smallest of items. I'm like, why not, it'll look awesome and only take a fraction of the time. I dont hesitate to shoot a pint with that 150 on small stuff. It cleans up so damn fast.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well the thanks go out to Shawn because I use to not use my airless for the small stuff because I didn't like the clean up. He got me using a 25' 1/4" hose that cleans up nice and fast, this has transformed my mojo.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Well the thanks go out to Shawn because I use to not use my airless for the small stuff because I didn't like the clean up. He got me using a 25' 1/4" hose that cleans up nice and fast, this has transformed my mojo.


:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sean, so you remember that, alright. See,I keep my ears open.Now I do stuff with an airless I would never do before and it be turning good too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Sean, so you remember that, alright. See,I keep my ears open.Now I do stuff with an airless I would never do before and it be turning good too.


Yep, I remember that conversation. I am glad that it has worked out for you, that is a prime example of why these types of forums are great, we are all able to get things like that out of them. :thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yep, I remember that conversation. I am glad that it has worked out for you, that is a prime example of why these types of forums are great, we are all able to get things like that out of them. :thumbup:


You are so right, but that really is the best thing that has happen for me on here. Just one job we had that had that old dark stained trim from the eighties and they want us to paint it white, with a house full of furniture in it. We started out brushing it took me almost almost all day to do one bath room with three coats of paint, then I get to one of the hollow core doors and it wants three coats. I said the hell with it and remembered what you said. We taped off three rooms at a time and sprayed three coats of white in no time. I know this cut out at least 25 percent of my time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A transformed mojo is priceless. :thumbup:

Anything that improves production is a win, plus it made you look like a genius to your son.


----------



## Dan 96GW (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts on the HVLP. I appriciate your pointers and ideas about the airless sprayers.
I'm not a professional painter and I see the forum is not for me.
Thanks for the help.
Dan


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dan try www.DIYChatroom.com there is a lot of good info there.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I just did a job of repainting some woodwork in a house. It was a combination of hand work and airless. Big windows and door frames that could be plastic off in a smaller space done with air less and base and stand alone things done by hand with brush and roller.
The walls could not be touched up or painted. You had to mask off completely. Had to make the decision what took less time. Paper, plastic, and tape then two minuets of spraying. Cover in one and clean up verses taping just enough to do it by hand but need to do two coats to cover.
I also had to contend with that she was cleaning and vacuuming as I was prepping. I did not dare to spray were it would not contain any dust inside the plastic areas.

I tend to only use my HVLP for praying sand texture for drywall repair and if I have to do something small requiring a clear waterborne finish.


----------

